# Superfish Aqua Pro 600 leak



## Tom (27 Apr 2011)

If it's brand new you'd do best to return it. Are you sure you didn't just spill any water in there when you put it together? Did it have an 'o' ring to install?

The noise is probably air trapped inside. Tilt it up and see if it spits out bubbles. If so, the noise should go once all the air is out. 

Tom


----------



## Tom (27 Apr 2011)

Yeah dry it all off for now, and check it again in the morning.


----------



## mdhardy01 (27 Apr 2011)

External filters should not leak at all they should be water tight
It could be water trapped in the well that the hose connectors go into
Turn the filter off and give it a gentle shake to let any trapped air rise then turn it back on again you should see bubbles come out of the outlet
Repeat a couple of yimes to remove any trapped air 
Get some kitchen towel ad dry around the hose connector thoroughly 
Get a fresh piece and wrap it around the suspected leaking area
In the morning check the paper towel if it is dry all well and good
If it is wet I would take the filter back and get a replacement a small leak can soon turn into a big one
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdhardy01 (27 Apr 2011)

Keep us posted on results 
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johno2090 (3 May 2011)

Vaseline is bad, you don't use it on wetsuits for the same reason it degrades rubber so just becareful!


----------



## Johno2090 (3 May 2011)

As a regular wetsuit wearer I know that it's very bad I've seen the effects myself! Stops the rash but ruins the wetsuit  something about the Vaseline being petroleum based!


----------

